# Patch diese Woche!



## Schnatti (3. August 2009)

Laut http://wow.gamona.de/ kommt der Patch noch diese Woche.
Jubelt oder nicht^^


----------



## Prättcha (3. August 2009)

Huraaaa! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein, ich schreie nicht "erster"


----------



## WeRkO (3. August 2009)

Ich wette er kommt NICHT.


----------



## Mikroflame (3. August 2009)

Yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab mir sogar kein epic Mount für meinen Schurken gekauft, obwohl dieser 9000gold besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haarspray (3. August 2009)

Ob man sich bei Blizzard da sicher sein kann? ^^

Ansonsten JUHUUUUUU


----------



## Alrilin (3. August 2009)

OmG geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hätte 5 € aufn Keylogger gestetzt, aber es ist wahr ( sagt zumindest Gamona) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Freue mich, endlich besser twinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. August 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Laut http://wow.gamona.de/ kommt der Patch noch diese Woche.
> Jubelt oder nicht^^



omg omg omg omg omg

der patch kommt.... vielleicht.

/ironie off


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. August 2009)

da alle jubeln schreie ich mal "buuuuh".....nur für die quote


----------



## Darussios (3. August 2009)

Die Testserver sind noch da von daher denke ich nicht, dass er diese Woche kommt.

Außerdem ist gamona nicht Blizzard.

PS: K es ist wahr und ich bin enttäuscht, die hätten sich mehr Zeit lassen sollen, damit alles reibungslos läuft.


----------



## Teradas (3. August 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die Testserver sind noch da von daher denke ich nicht, dass er diese Woche kommt.
> 
> Außerdem ist gamona nicht Blizzard.


Stimme dir voll und ganz zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (3. August 2009)

Glaub ich auch nicht. Denke die werden ihn erst so etwa gegen ... mitte nächsten Monats rausbringen. 
Warum fragt ihr? 
25. September kommt Aion raus und um zu vermeiden, ja wirklich bei vielen wird es echt klappen..., kommt genau da dann etwas mehr content um diese Kunden bei sich zu behalten. 

Ich kümmer mich zwar nicht mehr allzu sehr um WoW, aber wie die Vorposter schon schrieben... Er ist noch aufem Testserver, somit wird er sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schon so früh kommen. War zumindest in der Vergangenheit meines Wissens nie der Fall. ^^


----------



## BossRulE (3. August 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die Testserver sind noch da von daher denke ich nicht, dass er diese Woche kommt.
> 
> Außerdem ist gamona nicht Blizzard.
> 
> PS: K es ist wahr und ich bin enttäuscht, die hätten sich mehr Zeit lassen sollen, damit alles reibungslos läuft.



vllt werden sie ja morgen geclosed? bei  blizz weiß man ja nie...

glaub aber auch eher nächste woche


----------



## erxx (3. August 2009)

Frage mich in welchem Teil der Nachricht, vorrsuagesetzt man übersetzt diese Korrekt, eine klare Ankündigung für Patch 3.2 diese Woche steht...


----------



## Teradas (3. August 2009)

Sollte mit 3.2 jetzt eigentlich auch der Fraktionswechsel kommen?


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. August 2009)

Ich finds gut, da ich atm sehr aktiv meinen Hexer der imom bei dem berühmten "Alli level Loch" bei level 28 hängt und sogut wie keine Qs mehr hat 

Marken für die Brust + Vz Rolle hab ich auch schon alles da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so werden Heros mal wieder bissl belebter!

Ich sage:
Ich freu mich drauf ^^


----------



## neo1986 (3. August 2009)

so lange blizz nicht ja sagt kommt nix...


----------



## battschack (3. August 2009)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, da ich atm sehr aktiv meinen Hexer der imom bei dem berühmten "Alli level Loch" bei level 28 hängt und sogut wie keine Qs mehr hat
> 
> Marken für die Brust + Vz Rolle hab ich auch schon alles da
> 
> ...



Lvl noch? Habe ich noch nie erlebt ich wusste nie wo ich questen soll weils so schnell geht und soviele quets >_>


----------



## Dunkelwolf (3. August 2009)

Ich würde mich zumindest freuen. Ein Twink von mir ist jetzt bereits lvl 40 und eiert noch ohne Mount rum, einfach nur, weil ich zu geizig bin und ich weiß, dass reiten günstiger wird *lacht*


----------



## Phelps023 (3. August 2009)

Wurde der Neue Druide Bär schon bearbeitet? Der hatte doch auf den Ptr´s so einen fetten Arsch.


----------



## Gutgore (3. August 2009)

noch ist nichts sicher ...erst werden die amis gepatched und da ist noch nichts bekannt


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (3. August 2009)

"Updates werden nach ihrem Releasedatum sortiert, man sollte alle Updates bis Patch 3.1.3 vorfinden .... und Patch 3.2 nach dem nächsten Mittwoch"

Schätze mal das ist nächste Woche also am 12. August 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerotto (3. August 2009)

OMFG!!!!!!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wäre zu schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich will die ID Verlängerung!  dann kann meine gilde endlich gegen Yorgg Saron kämpfen (zumindest die noch nicht in der ersten stamm sind)

edit: 22. juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. August 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Die Testserver sind noch da von daher denke ich nicht, dass er diese Woche kommt.
> 
> Außerdem ist gamona nicht Blizzard.
> 
> PS: K es ist wahr und ich bin enttäuscht, die hätten sich mehr Zeit lassen sollen, damit alles reibungslos läuft.



Gamona ist zwar nicht Blizzard, aber wenn du auf Qualle drückst dann siehst du, dass ein Blizz Mitarbeiter das geschrieben hat und Gamona das dann bei sich aufgenommen hat so wie das Buffed Forum mit diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (3. August 2009)

Jurok schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch nicht. Denke die werden ihn erst so etwa gegen ... mitte nächsten Monats rausbringen.
> Warum fragt ihr?
> 25. September kommt Aion raus und um zu vermeiden, ja wirklich bei vielen wird es echt klappen..., kommt genau da dann etwas mehr content um diese Kunden bei sich zu behalten.
> 
> Ich kümmer mich zwar nicht mehr allzu sehr um WoW, aber wie die Vorposter schon schrieben... Er ist noch aufem Testserver, somit wird er sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schon so früh kommen. War zumindest in der Vergangenheit meines Wissens nie der Fall. ^^



Null Peilung = Finger still halten.
BLizzard wäre schön dumm, würden sie die Termine zusammenlegen und sie wären noch dümmer, würden sie mit dem Patch bis nach der BlizzCon warten.

Warum ?

Ganz einfach, weil nach der BlizzCon der Ansturm hoch geht und damit die Fragen zum neuen AddOn eh schon massiv auflaufen werden, da halsen die sich nicht doppelte Arbeit auf.

Ich versteh die Aussage aber auch so, dass das Teil erst am 12ten kommt. auch deshalb, weil danach noch genug Zeit bliebe um eben vis zur BlizzCon noch den einen oder anderen Hotfix nachzuschieben.

Wer AioN spielen will, den interessiert so ein Patch nicht, der spielt es trotzdem und lässt den Patch nebenbei laufen.


----------



## WeRkO (4. August 2009)

Also, der Patch kommt 100% NICHT diese woche, hab gerad mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der in den USA wohnt und dort auch spielt, auf den USA Servern ist kein 3.2 Patch aufgespielt (Dienstag finden dort die Wartungsarbeiten statt). Wenn auf den Ami Servern kein 3.2 ist, kriegen die EU Server den Patch auch nicht.


----------



## peddy3008 (4. August 2009)

ich denke mal das der patch wenn dann erst gegen ende august kommt.
ob ich mich da freuen soll hmmm na ich denke mal nicht
aber ändern kann ich es ja eh nicht 

lg peddy


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Vor jedem Patch gibt es eine Arena session pause 1-2 Wochen, das war S1-S6 so warum sollte es diesmal anders sein?


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Also, der Patch kommt 100% NICHT diese woche, hab gerad mit nem Kumpel gesprochen der in den USA wohnt und dort auch spielt, auf den USA Servern ist kein 3.2 Patch aufgespielt (Dienstag finden dort die Wartungsarbeiten statt). Wenn auf den Ami Servern kein 3.2 ist, kriegen die EU Server den Patch auch nicht.


Kurz zurückrechnen, USA 6 - 8 Stunden zurück.
Das heisst ja, dass dort die Wartungsarbeiten/Patch aufspielen gerade erst begonnen hat 

Dein Kumpel aus den USA scheint wohl nicht so ganz in der MAterie zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In etwa 4 - 6 Stunden sind wir wohl schlauer, wobei ich auch denke, dass er morgen kommt.


----------



## Sotham (4. August 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Patch schon morgen kommen wird, tippe eher auf noch weitere 2 Wochen. Gründe wurden ausreichend benannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

ich hoffe der patch kommt erst später -.- Außer den venomhide revasaur bringt der patch nur schlechtes -.-


----------



## WeRkO (4. August 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Kurz zurückrechnen, USA 6 - 8 Stunden zurück.
> Das heisst ja, dass dort die Wartungsarbeiten/Patch aufspielen gerade erst begonnen hat
> 
> Dein Kumpel aus den USA scheint wohl nicht so ganz in der MAterie zu stecken
> ...



Naja, wenn er wirklich kommen sollte wird er mirs in 4-6 Stunden sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl pennt er dann auch mal :X


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Die Frage die sich eigentlich stellt ist - was kommt in dem Patch alles?

Dass der Fraktionstransfer noch braucht, wissen wir ja.
Dass der Ungoro'Raptor erst im nächsten kleinen Patch kommt hab ich auch irgendwoher.
Dass diverse kleine Klassenänderungen kommen is auch recht logisch.

Die Reitkosten werden wahrscheinlich aktualisiert.
Und die Raptorpets vielleicht sogar schon eingeführt.

Aber hat jemand ne Quelle was genau aufgespielt wird? :-/


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2009)

oh mein gott oh mein gott
der patch kommt XD

ich freu mich schon XD endlich easy going twinking XD


----------



## Schnatti (4. August 2009)

Und wenn er nicht kommt dürft ihr alle mal klein Schnatti hauen oO

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli...f_WarCraft.html das müsste eigl ziemlich aktuell sein

und an alle JA DAS ISN KEYLOOGER MIT 2 Jahren und über 100 Pots lohnt sich das auch richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Ich mag mich irren... aber da ich bis gestern Abend noch auf dem PTR war, wage ich das einfach mal zu bezweifeln. Sonst schliessen die immer ca. 2 Wochen vorher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (4. August 2009)

Oh je braucht der Buschfunk hier lange.... die Meldung ging schon gegen 2 gestern im WoW-Forum rum!


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich eigentlich stellt ist - was kommt in dem Patch alles?
> 
> Dass der Fraktionstransfer noch braucht, wissen wir ja.
> Dass der Ungoro'Raptor erst im nächsten kleinen Patch kommt hab ich auch irgendwoher.
> ...



Ähm der T9 content vielleicht?


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

@ Belphega:
www.mmo-champion.com
Englische Patchnotes.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ähm der T9 content vielleicht?




tz tz tz sag doch nich sowas XD


----------



## peddy3008 (4. August 2009)

bin immer noch der Meinung das der Patch frühestens gegen Ende August kommt.
Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ähm der T9 content vielleicht?



Sowas wurde noch nie problemfrei raufgespielt :-/
AQ40 war 6 Wochen lang buggy. Naxx40 war bis zum Ende bei Saphiron buggy.
Mount Hyal war 4 Wochen lang buggy. Sunwell war 2 Wochen lang buggy. ^^

Mit dem wahren T9-Content rechne ich erst in 1-2 Wochen (:
__

@Lari

thx (:


----------



## LongD (4. August 2009)

So um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:

Waren gestern Naxx 25er, da hat einer aus der Gruppe mit nem GM geschrieben.

Anscheinend hat der GM durchsehen lassen, das der Patch in den nächsten 1-3 Wochen online kommt.

Also kann diese Meldung hier schon richtig sein.

Tja gerüchte über gerüchte.



*Der Patch kommt, alles ist drin, nur nichts fuktioniert richtig.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sowas wurde noch nie problemfrei raufgespielt :-/
> AQ40 war 6 Wochen lang buggy. Naxx40 war bis zum Ende bei Saphiron buggy.
> Mount Hyal war 4 Wochen lang buggy. Sunwell war 2 Wochen lang buggy. ^^
> 
> Mit dem wahren T9-Content rechne ich erst in 1-2 Wochen (:




dfas es buggy is/war muss ja net heißen, dass sie den content deswegen net aufpatchen ^^ wie schon erwähnt: content da, alles gepatched, nichts funktioniert ^^

es is allgemein bekannt das mim neuen patch die neuen raidinzen kommen..ob sie laggfrei, bugfrei funktionieren, sei dahin gestellt..aber sie kommen


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> *Der Patch kommt, alles ist drin, nur nichts fuktioniert richtig.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so ist es nämlich ;}

Dann gibts wieder Wartungsarbeiten zu den ungemütlichsten Zeiten, Latenzprobleme, Disconnects, Unfreiwillige Ports zum Friedhof von Crossroads, Talentbaumbugs, etc etc ;D

Never play on Patchday heißt heutzutage "Never play on Patchmonth!"


----------



## Schnatti (4. August 2009)

Ich find Latenzprobleme geil.
Nehme mir immer vor mal was anderes abends zu zocken und dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiel ich doch WoW.
Aber so komm ich doch mal wieder zu FF12 oder dem Neuem Monkey^^


----------



## EpicHeals (4. August 2009)

Heute sind ja die wöchentlichen Wartungs arbeiten bei uns auf den Ami Servern... falls der Patch kommt sach ich bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> es is allgemein bekannt das mim neuen patch die neuen raidinzen kommen..ob sie laggfrei, bugfrei funktionieren, sei dahin gestellt..aber sie kommen



Du redest an mir vorbei (:

"Der T9-Content kommt mit dem nächsten Patch".

Nur wird das der Patch 3.2.0
Dann kommt Patch 3.2.1
Patch 3.2.2, Patch 3.3.3,.. bis alles passt (:

Es ist nachwievor -der- eine Patch.
Ich bin gespannt ob es wirklich schon morgen kommt.
Irgendwie sind ingame grad soviele Bugs, dass ich Angst hab ob unsere Server nicht durchn T9-Kontent zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Habe ich aber auch nicht so verstanden das du den übernächsten Patch meinst.


----------



## Harmes2009 (4. August 2009)

Moin moin

gerade gefunden

http://www.wow.com/2009/08/04/world-of-war...-3-2-going-live


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

er wird wohl kommen, inzwischen haben so viele quellen, so viele anzeichen usw die vermutung bestätigt das es gar nicht anders geht.

Ich Persöhnlich freu mich Riesig besonders wegen dem neuen BG (denn ich toll find) wie auch wegen den reittier änderungen die perfekt grad für meinen neuen main char sind


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nur wird das der Patch 3.2.0
> Dann kommt Patch 3.2.1
> Patch *3.2.2*, Patch *3.3.3*,.. bis alles passt (:
> 
> Es ist nachwievor -der- eine Patch.


Ich will net klugscheissen... aber du redest da nicht von einem, sondern von 2 Patches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich will net klugscheissen... aber du redest da nicht von einem, sondern von 2 Patches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sogar von 3 Patches und? hat doch recht.


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich will net klugscheissen... aber du redest da nicht von einem, sondern von 2 Patches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nene, es is nachwievor der 3.2-Patch.
Die Punktzahlen dahinter sind nur die ganzen Bugfixes und kleinen Patches die folgen werden (:

Aber das sehn wir ja (:


----------



## Benni_ (4. August 2009)

*Nicht gut (: Wär viel zu früh :> *


----------



## Exade (4. August 2009)

Wenn Gamona und Mmo Champion das sagen wird es wohl stimmen.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

Ich hab da noch in Erinnerung, dass eh nur ein Boss pro Woche freigeschaltet wird.
Also kann man ja doch weiter Ulduar gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (4. August 2009)

Harmes2009 schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> gerade gefunden
> 
> http://www.wow.com/2009/08/04/world-of-war...-3-2-going-live



Dann kommt er wahrscheinlich morgen auf die EU Server, wenn man den Amis glauben kann ^^


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Exade schrieb:


> Wenn Gamona und *Mmo Champion* das sagen wird es wohl stimmen.




Mmo-Champion is ja ne ganz nette Seite ;}

Aber die haben vor WotLk schon angekündigt dass der Frostwyrm in Naxx dropt.
Dass die Druiden ne neue Gestalt bekommen (was damals nicht der Fall war)
Dass Buffmats weggepatcht werden. Etc

Mmo-Champin hat viele tolle Quellen (: Und die sind höllisch schnell beim updaten.
Aber vieles davon ist einfach nur Spekulation.


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nene, es is nachwievor der 3.2-Patch.
> Die Punktzahlen dahinter sind nur die ganzen Bugfixes und kleinen Patches die folgen werden (:
> 
> Aber das sehn wir ja (:


Hmm... ok, wieso sollte der 3.2 Patch dann 3.3.3 heissen? Ok... ich vermute mal auf Tippfehler - oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drin?

Momentan seh ich da 3.2 und 3.3 - also 2 Patches.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Exade schrieb:


> Wenn Gamona und Mmo Champion das sagen wird es wohl stimmen.




Naja das ist das Internet, ohne bestätigung glaube ich gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnatti (4. August 2009)

Nein..wenn SCHNATTI das sagt, wird es stimmen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mmo-Champion is ja ne ganz nette Seite ;}
> 
> Aber die haben vor WotLk schon angekündigt dass der Frostwyrm in Naxx dropt.
> Dass die Druiden ne neue Gestalt bekommen (was damals nicht der Fall war)
> ...



Esi st wohl sicher, es ist ja nicht nur MMO champion sondern viele sachen sprechen dafür.

Erst mal alle möglichen Quellen großer seiten die davon ausgehen

Haben wir 1 mal MMO champion.

Dann WoW.com : 
http://www.wow.com/2009/08/04/world-of-war...3-2-going-live/

Und dann noch WoW Gamone die das vermuten.

Dazu noch Weitere anzeichen:

Der FAQ sticky zu 3.1 wurde gestern in der nacht auf alt getackt http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...82605&sid=1 

Und ein übergangs sticky wurde eingerichtet 

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...80462&sid=1 

Ich seh keinen grund seiten blizzard eine woche davor solche schritte zu tun und dann noch so viele seiten zu solchen vermutungen bis zu von ihrer seite sicheren aussagen zu kriegen


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Hmm... ok, wieso sollte der 3.2 Patch dann 3.3.3 heissen? Ok... ich vermute mal auf Tippfehler - oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler drin?
> 
> Momentan seh ich da 3.2 und 3.3 - also 2 Patches.



Nochmal kurz:

Der Patch 3.1.0 war Ulduar und das Argentumturnier.
Dieser kam im März.

Der Patch 3.2.0 wird jetzt das Kolloseum.
Wenn weitere Änderungen beim Patch nötig sind (Instanzbugs, Latenzprobleme, etc), erscheint ein Patch der 3.2.1 genannt wird. Die 1 kennzeichnet, dass es die erste Änderung am Patch 3.2.0 ist.
Wenn im Anschluss wieder was gepatcht werden sollte, was mit dem Patch in verbindung steht - würde der kommende Patch 3.2.2 heißen. Die 2 kennzeichnet dabei, dass es die zweite Änderung am Patch 3.2.0 ist ;-)

Und so gehts immer weiter.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Also ich habe die ganze Zeit nach Ami Seiten gesucht hab auch ca 30gefunden die alle das selbe behaupten. Und sich auf die äusserung der Französischen GM's beziehen. Was ist wenn der einfach nur mist gelabert hat? :9

Jupp und bsp: 3.2.3.3566 die kleinen Zahlenfolgen am ende sind die Hotfixes


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

@Seydo:

Ich glaub ja auch dass es am Mittwoch beginnt (:
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass MMO-Champion keine Quelle ist, die definitiv stimmt. Hehe


----------



## Heydu (4. August 2009)

juhuuuuuuuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich freu mich so auf den patch!
geilo, endlich 20% mehr ep beim questen 
endlich durch dungeons an t7-t9 holen
einfach super, nie mehr raiden!! geiloo

vorallem freue ich mich auf die Berufsverbesserungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheaters (4. August 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> vorallem freue ich mich auf die Berufsverbesserungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche Berufsverbessungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 
bzw. Ich habe gehört, das Epic Reiten billiger wird, stimmt das?


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Welche Berufsverbessungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Die Berufe werden verstärkt, zumindest die Boni die sie mit sich bringen.

Reiten wird indirekt billiger, durch ruf wird es etwas günstiger.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Welche Berufsverbessungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alles wurd billiger bis auf Epic fliegen, Epic reiten, ja das wurde billiger ich glaub es kostet jetzt noch 60g? 100G? weiß nicht genau einfach mal nach den patchnotes googeln


----------



## Cheaters (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Die Berufe werden verstärkt, zumindest die Boni die sie mit sich bringen.
> 
> Reiten wird indirekt billiger, durch ruf wird es etwas günstiger.



Ähm, bin ich der einzige der nicht versteht, was mit "Boni" gemeint ist? xD
Bei welcher Fraktion braucht man den Ruf?


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Ähm, bin ich der einzige der nicht versteht, was mit "Boni" gemeint ist? xD
> Bei welcher Fraktion braucht man den Ruf?




Alchis haben Mixologie
Schneider Umhangentchants
Lederer Armschienentchants
Bergbauer haben mehr life und so weiter.

Uff welchen ruf musst mal in den Patchnotes durchlesen.

Edit: leider nichts genaues bekannt.

Gekonnter Reiter (Reitfertigkeit 300)
280 Prozent Flugreittier-Tempo
Ab Charakterstufe 70
Lernkosten: 5000 Gold (abzglich Fraktionsrabatt)
Reittierkosten: 100 Gold


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

LongD schrieb:


> So um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben:
> 
> Waren gestern Naxx 25er, da hat einer aus der Gruppe mit nem GM geschrieben.
> 
> Anscheinend hat der GM durchsehen lassen, das der Patch in den nächsten 1-3 Wochen online kommt.



erstens mal das er die nächsten 1-3 wochen kommt war klar^^
Und n gm wird euch nichts unbekanntes sagen. Niemand riskiert sein job indem er firmengeheimnisse irgendwelche leuten weitergibt. Da hat dein gildenkollege wohl geflunkert.


----------



## Cheaters (4. August 2009)

Ah, dass war mit Boni gemeint, thx.
Aber bei welcher Fraktion muss man nun z.B. Ehrfürchtig sein um seine Prozente auf das Epic Fliegen zu bekommen?


----------



## Darequi (4. August 2009)

wartet doch einfach, bis demnächst im Einloggbildschirm unten Links 3.2 steht... dann werdet ihr es wissen! *gähn*

*// nach Schreiben in Urlaub geflogen \\* -  Get a break at Icecrown - Where Holidays are Adventures!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (4. August 2009)

So PTRs sind auch down: *The PTR is now offline. All EU PTR realms are no longer available. Thank you again for your great efforts in helping us test.*


----------



## Malondil (4. August 2009)

oh noes.... bitte nicht diese woche ich wollte noch bergbau hochskillen und titanerz farmen....


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> So PTRs sind auch down: *The PTR is now offline. All EU PTR realms are no longer available. Thank you again for your great efforts in helping us test.*



Quelle bitte

Edit: ok habs

Hier in deutscher version: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...35933&sid=3


----------



## Potpotom (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz:
> 
> Der Patch 3.1.0 war Ulduar und das Argentumturnier.
> Dieser kam im März.
> ...


Mensch Belphega... ich wollte nur klugscheissen weil du 3.3.3 getippt hast, dich aber auf 3.2.2 bezogen hast - du sprachst von *einem* Patch, hast aber *zwei* gezeigt.

Nochmal...



> Belphega schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur wird das der Patch 3.2.0
> ...



3.0.0 --> AddOn
3.2.0 --> Patch
3.2.1 --> Bugfix/Zusatz
3.3.0 --> Patch

Du nix haben geschrieben von einem Patch, sondern von zwei Patches.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte keine grosse Sache sein...


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Malondil schrieb:


> oh noes.... bitte nicht diese woche ich wollte noch bergbau hochskillen und titanerz farmen....




HAHA hab 20Stacks auf der Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (4. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Du nix haben geschrieben von einem Patch, sondern von zwei Patches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Omg ^^ Sorry.. mein Fehler.
Und sogar beim 3ten mal zitiern blick ichs nicht.. haha


----------



## Malondil (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> HAHA hab 20Stacks auf der Bank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kenne wen der hat seine bank vollgemacht damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (4. August 2009)

Malondil schrieb:


> kenne wen der hat seine bank vollgemacht damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kam au net dazu >.<


----------



## advanced08 (4. August 2009)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=87390.0


seeehr schade finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

Ihr nutzt das Titanerz dafür? Selber schuld.
Ich nehm dann doch meine angehäuften Embleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Malondil schrieb:


> kenne wen der hat seine bank vollgemacht damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich geh dann doch lieber mal zwischendurch Raiden und Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Embleme auch mit 2 Chars massig + Ehre Cap mit 3 Chars^^ Aber es geht auch um das Pulver durchs sondieren vom Erz für neue Rezepte.


----------



## Astrad (4. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Mmo-Champion is ja ne ganz nette Seite ;}
> 
> Aber die haben vor WotLk schon angekündigt dass der Frostwyrm in Naxx dropt.
> Dass die Druiden ne neue Gestalt bekommen (was damals nicht der Fall war)
> ...



Ähm,vielleicht auch mal die News updates lesen bzw. die folge News.Denn bei all diesen Sachen lag MMO richtig.Neue Druiden gestalten mit Wotlk-->passt. Buffmats entfallen,erste News von MMO war falsch,das Update stimmte.Buffmats entfallen bei bestimmten Glyphen--> passt. Und den Frostwyrm trug im anfangs Beta Stadium Kel bei sich. Und Kel steht meines wissens nach in Naxx...--> passt



@Thema

Ob Patch nu heute oder in 3 Wochen.So scharf bin ich auf den auch net.Aber mal schaun ob sie es diesmal etwas vernünftiger hinkriegen.Immerhin haben sie die letzten 2-3 Woche ja an den Servern gebastelt,vielleicht sind sie diesmal besser für einen grossen patch gerüstet.


----------



## Stevesteel (4. August 2009)

juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichknight (4. August 2009)

Hmmm, hoffe zumindest das der Patch morgen kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warte schon gespannt...
Aber wieso spart ihr denn die Titanerze und die Embleme? Habe ich was verpasst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. August 2009)

Lichknight schrieb:


> Hmmm, hoffe zumindest das der Patch morgen kommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



für Epische Edelsteine..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichknight (4. August 2009)

Uch okay... vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (4. August 2009)

So wie es aussieht ... kommt es ja wirklich 


http://blue.mmo-champion.com/13/1022213601...us-offline.html


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ... kommt es ja wirklich
> 
> 
> http://blue.mmo-champion.com/13/1022213601...us-offline.html




Das hatten wir schon^^ und als bestätigung sehe ich das nicht. Die testserver wurden schon oft ein paar tage vorher runtergefahren oder aber auch 2Wochen eher^^ 

Sicher ist nur bald! Ob morgen bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Das haten wir schon^^ und als bestätigung sehe ich das nicht. Die testserver wurden schon oft ein paar tage vorher runtergefahren oder aber auch 2Wochen eher^^
> 
> Sicher ist nur bald! morgen bleibt abzuwarten.



Richtig

Es ist aber sicher das er kommt..

Mal erlich... testrealms werden runtergefahren, Neue Stickys für die Patch FAQ werden erstellt, alte werden als alt makiert, alle seiten sind sich sicher....das wär der größte fail der geschichte und sehr unwarscheinlich wenn sich alle irren^^


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

fu-.- hätten die nich so so 2-3 monate warten könn -.- wir ham grad clear und fangen hardmodes an.-.- jetzt muss man ja zwangsweise um den anschluss nich zu verlieren. in diese gubbelinni gehn -.-


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> fu-.- hätten die nich so so 2-3 monate warten könn -.- wir ham grad clear und fangen hardmodes an.-.- jetzt muss man ja zwangsweise um den anschluss nich zu verlieren. in diese gubbelinni gehn -.-



Müssen? den anschluss nicht verlieren? was rennt euch bitte schön weg?


----------



## Sotham (4. August 2009)

Naja, eigentlich passt das ganz gut. Als Ulduar kommt, war ich gerade in Naxx und jetzt wo das Argentumdingsbums kommt, bin ich in Ulduar, also passt es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Müssen? den anschluss nicht verlieren? was rennt euch bitte schön weg?




Die anderen Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viele wollen halt mindestens unter den Top10 des Servers bleiben, wozu ich auch gehöre.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> fu-.- hätten die nich so so 2-3 monate warten könn -.- wir ham grad clear und fangen hardmodes an.-.- jetzt muss man ja zwangsweise um den anschluss nich zu verlieren. in diese gubbelinni gehn -.-


Als ob ihr eure gesamte erste ID für einen Kolosseumsboss brauchen werdet...
Das Kolosseum ist wesentlich kürzer als Ulduar, Ulduar ist also weiterhin im Fokus vieler Gilden.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Die anderen Gilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja...dann ist man selber schuld wen man sich so nen druck macht, andersrum, wenn man unter den top 10 bleiben will dann sollte man aber auch schon so weit sein das man für den neuen Content Rdy ist sonst kann man das sowieso vergessen.


----------



## Murinus (4. August 2009)

Ich denke auch das der morgen kommt , auf zu vielen ionsider seiten steht es so ^^


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Murinus schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das der morgen kommt , auf zu vielen ionsider seiten steht es so ^^



Joa ich geh auch schon von aus, spricht zu viel dafür.

Was ich ja hoff ist das die ganzen Palas die ihn nur wegen dem dmg und der stärke im PvP rerollt haben wieder verschwinden, von mir aus sollen noch par 200 tausend mehr DK rum laufen^^


----------



## VaulTier (4. August 2009)

Verwette meinen kleinen Hunter drauf, das er morgen kommt :/

Wobei, mir ist's egal, dem Hunter passiert eh nichts, da null changes.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Naja...dann ist man selber schuld wen man sich so nen druck macht, andersrum, wenn man unter den top 10 bleiben will dann sollte man aber auch schon so weit sein das man für den neuen Content Rdy ist sonst kann man das sowieso vergessen.




Rdy ja Eq so gut wie nichts mehr zu holen aber der ein oder andere Hardmode fehlt, aber stört mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Exid (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Joa ich geh auch schon von aus, spricht zu viel dafür.
> 
> Was ich ja hoff ist das die ganzen Palas die ihn nur wegen dem dmg und der stärke im PvP rerollt haben wieder verschwinden, von mir aus sollen noch par 200 tausend mehr DK rum laufen^^



Schelle? was du schreibst ist geistiger Dünnpfiff.


----------



## Ridiculous (4. August 2009)

3.2 this week oh noes


----------



## Stoic (4. August 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> Verwette meinen kleinen Hunter drauf, das er morgen kommt :/
> 
> Wobei, mir ist's egal, dem Hunter passiert eh nichts, da null changes.



Naja ob sich da manche net zu einfach verwetten. 

Was fakt ist ist das es morgen geplant sein _könnte_.

Bei Software Deployment kanns immer zu Problemen kommen. Deswegen kann es sich sicher auch noch ne Woche hinziehen. Von demher würd ich keine Wetteinsätze machen. Nahezu nichts ist so unplanbar wie die Effekte bei Softwareentwicklung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist Blizzard auch nicht gefeiht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Rdy ja Eq so gut wie nichts mehr zu holen aber der ein oder andere Hardmode fehlt, aber stört mich nicht wirklich.




Naja die hard modes werden dir ja nicht weg genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Age of conan würden sich die leute ein bein aus Reißen mehr Content zu haben als bis jetzt geschaft wurde, und hier beschweren sich manche das sie noch nicht mit allen fertig sind tztz ^^

Ich freu mich drauf das wenn ich mit mein pala das raiden anfange das es nen haufen zu tun gibt.

Mehr freu ich mich aber über die reittier änderungen die komm mir grade recht ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (4. August 2009)

Is klar, jetzt bin ich mal im langen We und Patch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> erstens mal das er die nächsten 1-3 wochen kommt war klar^^
> Und n gm wird euch nichts unbekanntes sagen. Niemand riskiert sein job indem er firmengeheimnisse irgendwelche leuten weitergibt. Da hat dein gildenkollege wohl geflunkert.



Wie ich gesagt habe, kann es möglich sein im an betracht der anderen Kommentare. Hab auch nicht behauptet das ich zu 100% sicher bin ob der GM das gesagt hat oder nicht. Wollte euch nur mitteilen, was mir ein Mit-Raider erzählt hat. 

Und das der Patch doch relativ früh kommt, bin ich zumindest der ansicht, war nicht abzusehen.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Exid schrieb:


> Schelle? was du schreibst ist geistiger Dünnpfiff.



Begründen, oder das einzigste was Dünnpfiff ist sind deine geschriebenen zeilen.


----------



## Terence09 (4. August 2009)

Ich hoffe das er morgen erscheint, doch langsam sollten doch mal klare ankündigungen erscheinen oder ?

Kann mir jemand sagen was mit dem neuen Patch alles resetet wird Ehre/Arena etc. Danke euch!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. August 2009)

Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Naja...dann ist man selber schuld wen man sich so nen druck macht, andersrum, wenn man unter den top 10 bleiben will dann sollte man aber auch schon so weit sein das man für den neuen Content Rdy ist sonst kann man das sowieso vergessen.



Wir sind immernoch in der Top 10. shatt is so ein gubbelserver. ich glaub unsere Top alligilde also die beste gilde des servers hat nichtmal algalon down wenn ich da nichts verpasst hab. Und mit grad Uldu clear+ n paar hardmodes auf platz 4 der hordeseite zu sein spricht auch nich grad für den server.

Und für den neuen content rdy sein is nich schwer. selbst mit malygear biste ja schon über uldu nonhardmodeniveau. Kopf, Schultern, Gürtel und Schuhe von Maly sind für Hexer immernoch richtig geil. Selbst das Tset kann da nich mithalten zumindest beim kopf.


----------



## celion (4. August 2009)

Gutgore schrieb:


> noch ist nichts sicher ...erst werden die amis gepatched und da ist noch nichts bekannt



mmo-champion


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Wir sind immernoch in der Top 10. shatt is so ein gubbelserver. ich glaub unsere Top alligilde also die beste gilde des servers hat nichtmal algalon down wenn ich da nichts verpasst hab. Und mit grad Uldu clear+ n paar hardmodes auf platz 4 der hordeseite zu sein spricht auch nich grad für den server.
> 
> Und für den neuen content rdy sein is nich schwer. selbst mit malygear biste ja schon über uldu nonhardmodeniveau. Kopf, Schultern, Gürtel und Schuhe von Maly sind für Hexer immernoch richtig geil. Selbst das Tset kann da nich mithalten zumindest beim kopf.



Also wo liegt das problem? es Rennt nichts weg, wenn alle so lange brauchen dann brauchst dir keine gedanken machen und wenn jeder andere schneller ist dann ist man selber zu langsam, ob der Content nun da ist oder nicht ist doch dabei völlig egal


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

celion schrieb:


> mmo-champion



Wobei man dabei nicht von "Sicher" reden kann.

Klar ich geh auch von aus das er morgen kommt aber offiziel ist das nicht


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

celion schrieb:


> mmo-champion




Und? da steht auch nur das Blizzard noch nichts bestätigt hat.


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Also wo liegt das problem? es Rennt nichts weg, wenn alle so lange brauchen dann brauchst dir keine gedanken machen und wenn jeder andere schneller ist dann ist man selber zu langsam, ob der Content nun da ist oder nicht ist doch dabei völlig egal



naja wenn die neue inni eh so schnell durch is is es ja nich schlimm. wir ham ja nich umsonnst 4 raidtage in meiner gilde wovon wir mit uldu ohne hardmodes ja leider nur 2 füllen könn. Ich hab die neue inni nochnie getestet. Aber wenn sie wirklich so schnell geht wie alle sagen kann man ja die hardmodes von uldu noch hinten anschieben.


----------



## Nokami (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Wir sind immernoch in der Top 10. shatt is so ein gubbelserver. ich glaub unsere Top alligilde also die beste gilde des servers hat nichtmal algalon down .


Es gibt knapp 100 gilden weltweit die algalon down haben....also ist es im grunde nichts besonderes das die top gilde deines servers algalon noch nicht down hat.


----------



## Alohajoe (4. August 2009)

Ich freu mich. Will endlich die neuen Druidenformen in Bewegung sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt sicher einen riesigen Andrang beim Barbier   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (4. August 2009)

Ich glaube der Patch kommt frühestens Mitte September und auch nur wenn sich jeder WoW am Bein kratzt und ein Video davon bei Youtube online setzt.

Natürlich kommt er morgen. Inoffiziell wars, laut MMO-Champions, schon seit mehreren Wochen bekannt, dass es diese oder nächste Woche soweit sein wird.
PTRs Offline, Post im franz. Forum etc.


----------



## gOOvER (4. August 2009)

Der PTR soll anscheinend off sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (4. August 2009)

Malondil schrieb:


> oh noes.... bitte nicht diese woche ich wollte noch bergbau hochskillen und titanerz farmen....



hab ich da was an den patchnotes übersehen? oder was passiert mit den Titanerzen?


----------



## Aada (4. August 2009)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Der PTR soll anscheinend off sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nicht nur anscheinend PTR ist off

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> hab ich da was an den patchnotes übersehen? oder was passiert mit den Titanerzen?




Seite 3 oder 4^^

Egal nochmal beim sondieren vom Titan kommen jetzt Epicsteine raus bzw mitm Patch.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (4. August 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> hab ich da was an den patchnotes übersehen? oder was passiert mit den Titanerzen?



Du kannst mit dem Patch Titanerz sondieren und epic gems rausholen

Edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## Rowaene (4. August 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass er nicht kommt, ich will  den dk nerf nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holyjudge (4. August 2009)

testservers sind offline! bis morgen
wir sehen uns mit dem nächsten patch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haner (4. August 2009)

JA!
endlich das tolle flässchen für alchis in arena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Im Ami Clienten haben sie jetzt die meldung der wartungsarbeiten, aber von einem patch wird nichts gesagt, scheinbar ist die zeit aber etwas länger oder verschoben, das hab ich jetzt nicht so genau gelesen.

Jetzt ist die frage ob blizzrad das extra so macht, obs noch hinzugefügt wird oder ob er einfach nicht kommt


----------



## Garnalem (4. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde. Auf mmo-champion steht ebenfalls die Nachricht, dass mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,9 % Patch 3.2 diese Woche auf die Liveserver aufgespielt wird, auch wenn es bisher kein offizielles Statement von Blizzard gibt.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/


----------



## Fallenanqel (4. August 2009)

*freu* Also ich fands klasse dann muss ich meinen Twink aka Neuen Main nicht noch hochschleppen heute ! Und kann reiten...

DIe ganznen Nerfs stören mich als RP spieler sowieso nicht. *winkt ab*



Cheerioo Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde. Auf mmo-champion steht ebenfalls die Nachricht, dass mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,9 % Patch 3.2 diese Woche auf die Liveserver aufgespielt wird, auch wenn es bisher kein offizielles Statement von Blizzard gibt.
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/



Die Seite kennt hier fast jeder und dessen inhalt ist bekannt. (gefühlte 10x geposted worden)

Nur die meisten hier wie ich auch, glauben so gut wie an nichts mehr solange es nicht Offiziell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Zu den erzen. Da wirklich JEDER schlaue bb das zeug gefarmt hat und bunkert. werden die preise für epicgems tierisch in den keller fallen weil einfach zu viel angebot und zu wenig nachfrage da ist^^ find ich gut muss ich wenigstens keine ehre und marken ausgeben^^


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Die Seite kennt hier fast jeder und dessen inhalt ist bekannt. (gefühlte 10x geposted worden)
> 
> Nur die meisten hier wie ich auch, glauben so gut wie an nichts mehr solange es nicht Offiziell ist
> 
> ...



sign


----------



## Lord Gama (4. August 2009)

Jurok schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch nicht. Denke die werden ihn erst so etwa gegen ... mitte nächsten Monats rausbringen.
> Warum fragt ihr?
> 25. September kommt Aion raus und um zu vermeiden, ja wirklich bei vielen wird es echt klappen..., kommt genau da dann etwas mehr content um diese Kunden bei sich zu behalten.
> 
> Ich kümmer mich zwar nicht mehr allzu sehr um WoW, aber wie die Vorposter schon schrieben... Er ist noch aufem Testserver, somit wird er sehr wahrscheinlich nicht schon so früh kommen. War zumindest in der Vergangenheit meines Wissens nie der Fall. ^^



Also für mich bräuchten die keine Patch rausbringen damit ich ned Wechsel. Ich würd mir eher ein Bein abhacken^^


----------



## Niem16 (4. August 2009)

Soeben hat Blizzard im amerikanischen Forum eine Verbesserung des Blizzard Downloaders für Patch 3.2 angekündigt. Unter anderem wird neben einer ganzen Anzahl geschwindigkeitssteigernder Massnahmen jetzt auch Bonjour unterstützt. Das komplette Posting lest ihr unten und hinter dem Newsumbruch.

Ob das auch ein Hinweis auf das Patch 3.2 Release an diesem Mittwoch ist, werden wir allerdings erst in ein paar Stunden wissen, wenn in den USA die Server für die bereits angekündigte erweiterte Wartung heruntergefahren werden. Erst dann nämlich pflegt man dort bekannt zu geben, ob ein Patch beim Wiederhochfahren zur Verfügung stehen wird

.... der downloader unterstützt nun Bonjour und wurde verbessert mehr steht nicht dort also eher unwahrschneinlich das der Patch 3.2 morgen kommt weil Blizzard selbst meinte er kommt frühstens Ende august


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Niem16 schrieb:


> Soeben hat Blizzard im amerikanischen Forum eine Verbesserung des Blizzard Downloaders für Patch 3.2 angekündigt. Unter anderem wird neben einer ganzen Anzahl geschwindigkeitssteigernder Massnahmen jetzt auch Bonjour unterstützt. Das komplette Posting lest ihr unten und hinter dem Newsumbruch.
> 
> Ob das auch ein Hinweis auf das Patch 3.2 Release an diesem Mittwoch ist, werden wir allerdings erst in ein paar Stunden wissen, wenn in den USA die Server für die bereits angekündigte erweiterte Wartung heruntergefahren werden. Erst dann nämlich pflegt man dort bekannt zu geben, ob ein Patch beim Wiederhochfahren zur Verfügung stehen wird
> 
> .... der downloader unterstützt nun Bonjour und wurde verbessert mehr steht nicht dort also eher unwahrschneinlich das der Patch 3.2 morgen kommt weil Blizzard selbst meinte er kommt frühstens Ende august



Schön das du den thread hier nicht gelesen hast und die 1000 anderen andeutungen infos usw damit gezielt überlesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Zu den erzen. Da wirklich JEDER schlaue bb das zeug gefarmt hat und bunkert. werden die preise für epicgems tierisch in den keller fallen weil einfach zu viel angebot und zu wenig nachfrage da ist^^ find ich gut muss ich wenigstens keine ehre und marken ausgeben^^



Mir gehts nur darum das ich 2 Chars komplett umsockeln muss und das kostenlos.


----------



## Starfros (4. August 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Laut http://wow.gamona.de/ kommt der Patch noch diese Woche.
> Jubelt oder nicht^^




Bis zum Letzten Patch stand Dienstags immer  beim Login ob bei den Wartungsarbeiten Mittwochs der Patch aufgespielt wird.
Wenn es heute eine Meldung geben sollte beim Login wird er aufgespielt ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Starfros schrieb:


> Bis zum Letzten Patch stand Dienstags immer  beim Login ob bei den Wartungsarbeiten Mittwochs der Patch aufgespielt wird.
> Wenn es heute eine Meldung geben sollte beim Login wird er aufgespielt ansonsten nicht.



Das ist wohl jeden klar, die meldung kann sich aber noch ziehen es ist noch nicht mal 12 uhr


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. August 2009)

Bisher wurde jeder große Patch mindestens ein paar Tage vorher angekündigt. Und zwar immer offizell von Blizzard. 
Dies war bisher nicht der Fall. Also wäre es wohl stark verwunderlich, wenn der Patch morgen kommen würde.

Ich sage frühestens nächste Woche, da es bisher noch keine offizelle Ankündigung gab.


----------



## baummi (4. August 2009)

Ob der Patch Morgen oder nächste Woche kommt ist mir egal.Hauptsache der ist nicht völlig verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (4. August 2009)

YUHUUUU ENDLICH
(gibts jetzt eigentlich ep in bgs? wenn ja YUHUUU ^^)


----------



## Freakypriest (4. August 2009)

So ich mach mal ne disskusionspause, Mittagspause fängt gleich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kommt ja später noch was von Offizieller Seite


----------



## Hawk McCloud (4. August 2009)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Der Patch kommt dann wenn er kommt und das kann diese Woche sein oder auich erst in einen Monat, ist doch nunmal echt egal oder?


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Hawk schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Der Patch kommt dann wenn er kommt und das kann diese Woche sein oder auich erst in einen Monat, ist doch nunmal echt egal oder?



Egal kommt auf die einzelnen personen an, es gibt leute denen würde ger patch grad recht komm anderen nicht, also komtms auf die person an wie egal er einen ist.

Mir kanns zb grad recht komm weil ich level, gleichzeitig kanns mir von den reitskill kosten egal seinw eil ich als pala so früh reitskill nicht kaufen muss, allerdings hät ich dann jetzt schon ein epic und könnt mit 60 fliegen.

Egal ist also wie du siehst auslegungssache, ich würd mich freuen wenn er heute kommt, nächste woche bin ich schon northend und ab da ist es mir wiederum egal wann der patch kommt^^


----------



## XRayFanatic (4. August 2009)

Wollte nur einwerfen das vor meinem Haus gerade ein Fahrrad umgefallen ist und in China soeben ein Sack Reis ....

Genauso Wayne wie die mehrseitige Diskussion wann der Patch rauskommt. Wenn er kommt, kommt er. Fertsch *Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Wollte nur einwerfen das vor meinem Haus gerade ein Fahrrad umgefallen ist und in China soeben ein Sack Reis ....
> 
> Genauso Wayne wie die mehrseitige Diskussion wann der Patch rauskommt. Wenn er kommt, kommt er. Fertsch *Kopf -> Tisch*



Tipp 1

Forum

Tipp 2

Diskusions und Spekulationsplatform

Tipp 3 

1 beitrag der nicht meiner ist, gehört zu einer person die nicht ganz kapiert hat was für funktionen so ein forum alles bieten kann/soll


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Update:

Die Englischen Foren wurden nun runtergefahren, somit beginnt bei denen wohl jetzt im moment die wartung


----------



## EpicHeals (4. August 2009)

"Die europäischen Testrealms sind nun offline und sollten nicht mehr länger zur Verfügung stehen. 

Wir möchten uns an dieser Stelle noch einmal herzlich für eure Hilfe beim Testen bedanken!"

bluepost

Wuhuuu das ist schon mal nen gutes Omen. =D


----------



## belatir (4. August 2009)

so patch kommt 100 procent morgen hehe freu


----------



## Sotham (4. August 2009)

Ist am Patchday nicht eigentlich ein langes Wartungsfenster? Das erweiterte ist doch in der Regel auch länger angekündigt. Gestern Abend war zumindest keine Ankündigung für das erweiterte Wartungfenster zu lesen.


----------



## Harmes2009 (4. August 2009)

kommt morgen live!!!!

steht im loginbildschirm


----------



## McLove (4. August 2009)

Also im Login Screen steht es endlich da, das Patch 3.2 morgen aufgespielt wird. Serverdown wie gehabt von 3:00-11:00 (wobei Verlängerung denkbar sind)

LG Mc


----------



## EpicHeals (4. August 2009)

Rofl jau und unser Ami Server bekommt den Patch wohl gerade eingespielt... Worldofwarcraft.com ist nicht mehr erreichbar. -.-
Ich freu mich schon auf den Feierabend.... wird wohl nichts mit WoW


----------



## biemi (4. August 2009)

Jo er kommt!

Wartungsarbeiten sind von o3o bis 11o
(Doch auf den meisten Servern wieder bis in den Nachmittag -.-)


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Gelöscht da doch recht hatte und so


----------



## Bummrar (4. August 2009)

neiiin er darf noch nicht kommen! ich muss noch mehr juwemarken sammeln und titanerz farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

Dann stellen wir uns mal wieder auf etliche "Firstkill!!11elfelf" und "Content zu leicht? Ensidia/Stars legt XY" Threads ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Dann werd ich mich wohl heut abend im full gladiset im un'goro krater ausloggen müssen um mein neuen líeblingsquestgeber zu verteidigen und die questen anzunehmen :/


----------



## HappyChaos (4. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Gelöscht da doch recht hatte und so


Mhm,erst flamen,dann nachdenken,was^^.
Ja,es steht nun auch im Loginbildschirm:

Morgen kommt Patch 3.2!!!einself


----------



## Scampie (4. August 2009)

Der Patch kommt Morgen. Im Login steht nun auch die Nachricht, das der Patch aufgespielt wird.


----------



## Seydo (4. August 2009)

Wie gesagt ich freu mich, ich hab seit heute morgen 9 uhr jetzt schon 3 level gemacht und muss heute nur noch 10 level dann bin ich scherbenwelt die ersten level bis 60 gehen ganz fix, bis zum serverdown sollt ich also level 60 sein um mir morgen gleich das flugmount kaufen zu könn dann geht das questen in der scherbenwelt noch schneller =)


----------



## star-fire (4. August 2009)

Jo, im einloggbildschirm steht dass patch 3.2.0 kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Wolln wir schonmal einen Ensidia content clear thread aufmachen für morgen abend wenns denn soweit sein wird?^^


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2009)

Super, nun ist ja geklärt wann der Patch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (4. August 2009)

Hm, vielleicht level ich ja dann endlich mal meinen Schurken auf 80 wenn ep in bgs kommt ^_^ zurzeit hab ich garkeinen Reiz mehr an WoW und am Leveln schon garnicht. Hoffe ja nur man bekommt ne anständige EP Anzahl und net nur paar mickrige, die grade mal PVP twink stören würde


----------



## Lari (4. August 2009)

Content clear frühstens in 5 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wurd doch jede Woche nur ein Boss freigeschaltet, oder?

Allerdings werden die Hardmode/Hero Raids wohl direkt in der ersten ID auch clear sein, soweit sie denn schon freigeschaltet sind.

Hauptsache mehr Content neben Ulduar (ja, wir werden Ulduar weiter raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. August 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Mhm,erst flamen,dann nachdenken,was^^.
> Ja,es steht nun auch im Loginbildschirm:
> 
> Morgen kommt Patch 3.2!!!einself



Cool danke^^

Noch garnicht bemerkt heute um 1 Uhr stands noch nicht dran.

Ich freu mich so vorallem auf PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hätte echt nicht gedacht das er so früh kommt


----------



## Trig (4. August 2009)

Sehr schön, endlich neue Druidenformen!

Ist jemand schon die Größe des kompletten Patches bekannt?


----------



## Domalias (4. August 2009)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht level ich ja dann endlich mal meinen Schurken auf 80 wenn ep in bgs kommt ^_^ zurzeit hab ich garkeinen Reiz mehr an WoW und am Leveln schon garnicht. Hoffe ja nur man bekommt ne anständige EP Anzahl und net nur paar mickrige, die grade mal PVP twink stören würde



Das würd mich mal auch interessieren,wieviel Ep es gibt?Pro PvP Match so und so viel Ep oder Ep pro Kill oder eben beide.Pro PvP Match + kills im Pvp = Ep´s ?

Weiss eienr da mehr drüber bzw ein Seite?Danke. . .


----------



## VaulTier (4. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für all die Zweifler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, ich garantiere, um 11 Uhr kann ich noch nicht wieder spielen.... Yes, I play on Patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (4. August 2009)

och menno, schon der neue patch naja, wie war das epicreiten ab 40? mein twink freut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


udn ab 20 normal? puh das wird teuer *farm*


----------



## Demitrius (4. August 2009)

na da hoff ich doch das meine Gilde morgen net zufrüh anfängt mit dem Kolloseum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KevinL89 (4. August 2009)

juhhuuuuu er kommmmtttttttttttttttttttttttt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus (4. August 2009)

eben stands auf dem einloggscreen, Patch 3.2 kommt Deffinitiv !!!!


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (4. August 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> och menno, schon der neue patch naja, wie war das epicreiten ab 40? mein twink freut es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne wirds nicht, normales reiten kostet ab den Patch nurnoch ~5g oder sowas um den dreh


----------



## Xeith (4. August 2009)

es is berreits schon länger bekannt das der next WoW Patch am 5.8.09 auf den offiziellen Blizzard Servern errscheinen wird, da ja auf den Test Servern die Retail berreits ca 1 W läuft, bin ma gespannt wie der Patch wird und was Blizzard noch für die Zukunft schönes plant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PornoIndustrie (4. August 2009)

patch 3.2 wird morgen hochgespielt... - na das kann was werden... ^^ *noch immer überleg ob ich dann überhaupt on gehen soll*


----------



## Ren3gaid (4. August 2009)

Um wie viel uhr wird er aufgespielt? 0 Uhr?


*freu*



Edit: hat sich schon geklärt lol


----------



## Domalias (4. August 2009)

Kommt Jungs schreibt es noch 1000 mal hin,das er kommt.wenn nix anderes mehr kommt ,kann man den Thrread auch dicht machen. . .


----------



## VaulTier (4. August 2009)

scrollt doch einfach hoch, da ist en screen oder auf wow.buffed.de news ^^


----------



## MoonFrost (4. August 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Content clear frühstens in 5 Wochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer hat das den gesagt? die ganze inni is doch von anfang an da. das war nur aufm testserver das du nicht alle bosse machen konntest.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (4. August 2009)

VaulTier schrieb:


> scrollt doch einfach hoch, da ist en screen oder auf wow.buffed.de news ^^




Oder einfach mal kurz WoW anmachen da steht es dann auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redzac007 (4. August 2009)

Wer noch vor dem großen Update die ersten Teile des Patches braucht, wird hier geholfen: http://0daypatch.de  Ich würde jedem empfehlen sich die ersten beiden Teile zu holen - am Mittwoch wird der Blizzard Downloader sicher wieder überlastet sein...


----------



## Quéx (4. August 2009)

redzac007 schrieb:


> Wer noch vor dem großen Update die ersten Teile des Patches braucht, wird hier geholfen: http://0daypatch.de  Ich würde jedem empfehlen sich die ersten beiden Teile zu holen - am Mittwoch wird der Blizzard Downloader sicher wieder überlastet sein...




btt wieviel kommt eigentlich an MB noch dazu?? Weis das jemand?


----------



## pädda (4. August 2009)

wird eigentlich gleichzeitig die neue arenasaison starten? wen ja werde ndann arenapunkte und ehre ressettet?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. August 2009)

Glaube frühstens nächte Woche da noch nicht auf allen Servern die Instanzserverkapazität erweitert wurde und es auch noch nicht im Startbildschirm steht.

wird wohl erst in 2 Wochen da sie unter Garantie nicht öffentliche Test starten werden


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2009)

Da hier auf gut zehn Seiten jeder zweite Kommentar das gleiche aussagt und hier ansonsten mit Masse nur gechattet wird, schließe ich ab. Das der Patch morgen kommt, dürfte ja inzwischen zu jedem durchgedrungen sein.


----------

